# Salesforce developer



## 047 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I want to know if anyone here heard about salesforce? has anyone worked on Apex and VisualForce pages?


----------



## saranya raj (Mar 8, 2013)

salesforce is a company founded by former oracle employee which provides "software as a service" now a one of the leading software service provide in world


----------

